# Game Cam Pics



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Set the camera up Thursday and took it down Sunday- Full roll of film thanks to a doe who wanted hers taken 6 times.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Cool pics! Almost that time to get out and whack a couple deer.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Job.

Dave, I'm working on our site right now: www.hockingcountywhitetails.com , but feel free to take a look. I will be putting up a link to "Visitor Pics", if you want yours on there, shoot me a PM. Same goes for anyone one else.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks BigDave, I've been going through deer withdraws. Good to see someone else as ready for deer season as I am.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

saw those on AT.com

nice pics

GABO


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

nice pics!

CG


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Very nice pics! What type of camera do you use. I have been thinking about getting one and seeing these pics got me thinking even more.


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Kernal,
It is the cheapie trail cam from Wal Mart. I saw them last week for $43. It is a Stealth Cam 



Description 

Stealth Cam can be used for wildlife viewing, game scouting, property management, and home security
Programmable to shoot 1-9 pictures when motion is detected
Programmable to shoot 1 to 60 minutes
Selectable time or date stamping
24 hour operation for up to 21 days 
Flash effective up to 24 feet
Infrared motion sensor
LCD information screen on front housing
All-weather housing
Easy set up
Mounting strap and lock plate included


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

Beautiful pics


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I got these two *MASSIVE* Bucks on a Stealth Cam last a couple weeks ago. Okay. I take back the massive thing.


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Fired the camera back up Saturday afternoon with fresh film and took it down last night. Counter on the camera had 3 pics Sat. night 4 more Sun. then 13 more Monday night. Figured I would need to take it down with only 4 exposures left. It went from 20 to 47 hits Tuesday night too bad it was only 24 exposure film. Here are 5 of them. The block is plain old salt block from Wal Mart and the pile of feed is Buck Bran. According to the bag itwould be gone in a short period of time. NOT, only 1 pic shows a deer even near it the rest are on the salt.


----------

